# Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachse) richtig?



## Hecht Angler (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor kurzem eine schöne Brasse gefangen und auch mit heim genommen, wo ich sie schließlich geputzt habe. Da ich zuvor noch nie großartig etwas mit Brassen zu tun hatte und dies auch meine erste war, stellte ich mich wahrscheinlich dementsprechend blöd an beim Putzen, da ich eine halbe Ewigkeit dazu benötigte.
Irgendwie war alles voller Gräten und die Bauchseite steinhart.

Nun zu meiner egtl. Frage. Kann mir jmd. von Euch ein paar Tipss geben, wie, bzw. in welcher Rheinfolge man eine Brasse richtig ausnimmt. Wie funktioniert das dann egtl. mit dem filitieren? Wo muss man da bei einer Brasse ansetzen und wie dick sind dann ca. die Scheiben letztendlich?

Vielen Dank für Euere Antworten und weiterhin Petri Heil!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Drillmaschine (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachse) richtig?*

Mit nem Brassen ist das nicht so einfach, weil der so hochrückig ist. Gute Filets bekommt man meiner Meinung nach erst bei Fischen ab 4 Pfd.

Das Ausnehmen ist wirklich keine angenehme Sache und macht leider viel Arbeit. Mit ner Anleitung kann ich leider nicht dienen. 
Aber vom Filitierablauf ist das etwa genauso wie bei allen anderen Fischis.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Counter-Striker (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachse) richtig?*

? War hier nicht erst ein Thema ? Um Genau zu sein das gleiche ? Wo sind die ganzen Antworten hinn ?


----------



## Kev111 (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wie putzt man eine Brasse (Brachse) richtig?*

Gleiches Thema, gleicher Autor...siehe:
---> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=55900


----------

